# PCC stuck



## SCINB

I am located in the US and my husband is in India. We were both going to Australia on a work visa. the work visa required us to provide a Police clearance certificate. I am on H1B and my husband has H4 visa. Before moving to Au he was going to come here be with me help wrap up and then were both going to go to Australia. I applied for both of our PCCs from here (he is on my lease and sent the signed copy of documents that I got notarized). I got my PCC but Houston consulate called and told me they are not doing my husband's PCC since there is something wrong with the records (on their end) and there is a picture of woman instead of him. They said there was glitch in 2016, and they need to fix the record and he mustn't travel to the US. Therefore we cancelled his flights and applied for PCC in India. Meanwhile we got in touch with both Houston and Chicago consulate (Chicago consulate said that the records show the picture in the record is same as my husband's). When my husband went to deposit his documents at passport office they told him you have a file open in the US since 2016. The passport officer said they had escalated it and will get resolved at the head office now. Meanwhile my husband's police verification proceeded and the cop came and verified his address. All my husband did in 2016 was renew his passport. His application status says it is under review and has not moved forward since the police verification. Not sure what is up. We are wondering if the UP police character certificate is alternative we can provide on the application. Or else do we get a new passport and a new PCC ? 

Suggestions are welcome.


----------

